

Why Such a Deep Recession? - cwan
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2010/01/why_such_a_deep.html

======
teeja
One vampire site I googled says "It is not a good idea to take more than one
pint from a donor in a 56 day period." (Verifies with Wikipedia)

